# This cute subcompact ^.^



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Not much to complain, other than the overpriced tag with a MSRP from $32k.










Buttons for climate control are organized in a very simple and neat manner, don't you think? It is actually quite impressive to have 2 cupholders in the centre console. Possibly due to the size of the car, the storage underneath the armrest is just sufficient for a wallet and phone. The cargo size is amazingly large but at the expense of the rear legroom. This UX series, released last year I believe, has a completely different style under the category of cuteness. If I were to get one, I would prefer the base model. Lexus isn't really for performance so why bother with the "F sport" package?

Had it priced as (or slightly more in a $4k window for the Lexus badge) what a brand new Camry would cost, this would definitely be something that I consider to buy after relocation. It doesn't deserve such a price tag as a subcompact car in my opinion. Nevertheless, this is the first cute car of the production line. I still give it a thumbs up after spending a few days with it. It goes without saying that it doesn't ride as smooth but as long as you are not going over 30mph over a bump, the shock is acceptable.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

That gaping mouth grill of Lexuses of late is just something else... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> That gaping mouth grill of Lexuses of late is just something else... &#129318;‍♂


My mouth gapes when i see the
price and think the anyone would consider using it for rideshare...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My mouth gapes when i see the
> price and think the anyone would consider using it for rideshare...


That colour is the best for rideshare, though. White is the easiest to match when covering scuffs and scrapes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> That gaping mouth grill of Lexuses of late is just something else... &#129318;‍♂


ITS THE " TOYOTA " GRILL !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That colour is the best for rideshare, though. White is the easiest to match when covering scuffs and scrapes.


This is my car just after it was rear-ended. 10 bucks worth of brushed-on touch up paint from Toyota and I was able to do rideshare with it for another 18 months.










Another 5 bucks of paint covered up this damage when a drunk reversed into the car:










Takeaway: don't use a car with metallic paint for rideshare.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Is that a "Lexus-ized" RAV4?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> That gaping mouth grill of Lexuses of late is just something else... &#129318;‍♂


The grill is something that either you love or hate. Entirely subjective. For me, I love it!



The Gift of Fish said:


> This is my car just after it was rear-ended. 10 bucks worth of brushed-on touch up paint from Toyota and I was able to do rideshare with it for another 18 months.
> 
> View attachment 493734
> 
> ...


Amazing! Not even a single dent? Why not go after that person's insurance ?



Mash Ghasem said:


> Is that a "Lexus-ized" RAV4?


No. I would say a Lexus UX is like a Corolla in wagon. The Lexus counterpart of RAV4 should be RX 350 that is of similar size but with a price tag of $44k.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Amazing! Not even a single dent? Why not go after that person's insurance ?


The white bumper cover is just a cover. Underneath it the internal bumper was destroyed and there was frame damage in the form of twisted metal and broken welds etc. If you look closely you can see that the shut lines around the trunk are uneven and along the bottom of the trunk there is no gap between it and the bumper cover. The cover was knocked off the car on the left side, so I just reattached it with cable ties and painted it. It passed two Uber inspections like that and nobody ever commented on it.

I submitted a claim against the other driver, and I Ubered for an additional 18 months in the car because that's how long Progressive messed me around with the claim (using delaying tactics, asking for different estimates and the same photos over and over etc). In the end they totalled the car and paid out $13k for the vehicle and for pain and suffering.

While I was waiting for Progressive to pay my claim, a drunk hit the front bumper. I got paid for that by his insurer and I just kept the money. After I repainted the damage it looked fine for an Uber car and it wasn't worth paying a body shop the $800 that they quoted.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well dispite the grill, You got a car that will last 300,000 + easy.

Now find your self an Amsoil dealer or pm me for a Ref # and your Golden . :wink:


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

I can't stare too long or my Prius will get jealous


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The grill is something that either you love or hate. Entirely subjective. For me, I love it!


I wouldn't necessarily say I hate it. Just don't like it at all... &#129335;‍♂ But yeah, very subjective.:thumbup:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say I hate it. Just don't like it at all... &#129335;‍♂ But yeah, very subjective.:thumbup:


Cleaning all the bug carcasses out of that grille after each highway run is going to be a serious PITA.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Did you mean to post in here? 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ugliest-cars-ever-made.407298/page-7#post-6415277  taste is definitely very subjective. It kind of looks like an overpriced Kia Soul to me.


----------

